# lens



## domidcsk8ter (Jan 5, 2011)

well i dont kno where to put this if its on the wrong spot can someone move it but i have a canon xsi i was wondering what people suggest when getting a telelphoto lens i was suggested to get a canon 75-300 or sigma 70-300mm and suggestions?


----------



## nahtanoj (Jan 5, 2011)

if you can swing it i recommend getting one with image stabilization.  i have the cheap canon 75-300, all in all a good lens.  but, at 300mm it is tough to stabilize.  IS would be a real help.


----------



## domidcsk8ter (Jan 5, 2011)

dum question what does the IS do?


----------



## CCericola (Jan 5, 2011)

IS (image stabilization) reduces the blurring associated with long telephoto lenses. The longer the focal length the more chance of blurry photos due to camera shake. Sigma is ok, but Canon glass is, in my opinion, much sharper and clear.


----------



## domidcsk8ter (Jan 5, 2011)

any particular canon bc they have 4 different types btw the prices of 159 to 210


----------



## domidcsk8ter (Jan 5, 2011)

ahhh nvm the is starts at 210


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2011)

wel u kud get teh betyrr caanum zum lense aynd it wud oly cust 24


----------



## domidcsk8ter (Jan 6, 2011)

what lol


----------



## Gunner19 (Jan 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> wel u kud get teh betyrr caanum zum lense aynd it wud oly cust 24


 
I guess he meant:
Well, you could get the better canon zoom lens and it would only cost 24. 

Not sure if this is correct, but this should be it.


----------



## Offhand (Jan 27, 2011)

My friend has the 75-300mm and it's a bit soft, really soft at longer lengths because of no IS. Hard to hold steady. Definitely a bright daylight lens. I used to have the 70-300 f4-5.6 IS and this was a great lens for the price. Still on the slower side, which is why I sold it, but the IS really helps a ton and the glass is fairly sharp. You see a lot of them for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> wel u kud get teh betyrr caanum zum lense aynd it wud oly cust 24


Kuudnt hav sed it bettur mah sellff


----------

